# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Nervios y ganas... mi primera actuacion "profesional"

## Odran

Buf buf buf.... estoy como un manojo de nervios, a la vez que ilusionado y con ganas de que llegue mañana por la noche...
No tengo otra cosa en la cabeza. En el trabajo, conduciendo... hasta me corta la siesta... pensando en los juegos que voy a hacer, como voy a organizar el espacio de trabajo etc...
Y es que aunuqe haya hecho magia en fiestas, cenas, discotecas, con conocidos y desconocidos... mañana es mi debut "profesional", cobrando, en una fiesta donde no conozco a nadie. Magia de cerca, "por mesas" pero sin mesas, tipo coctel. Tengo rutinasd preparadas de cartas, monedas, atravesar pañuelos con ambas cosas, imperdibles, anillos prestados, dinero prestado, mentalismo y uno que me encanta con una himber... Total, 34 juegos!! jaja, creo que me he pasao... pero prefiero que me sobre e ir haciendo los que mas me parezca en cada momento. Tengo algunas secuencias preparadas, efectos que enlazan con otros, especialmente con monedas (produccion, 1 coin flurry, plata y cobre, expansion de textura de Ammar, etc...).
Bueno, pues eso, que estoy como un flan. Anoche en carnavales probe mi hopping con monedas prestadas (monedas enamoradas, especialmente para mañana jeje) y funciono perfecto en publico. Nervios cero ayer... pero no me pagaban... y llevaba dos chupitos.
Seran dos horas paseandome por la fiesta, entrando a grupos, haciendo que la gemnte se relacione y se lo pase bien esas dos horas. Tengo programados descansillos cada 25 minutos, para resetear, cambiar barajas nuevas, refrescarme y salir a la carga de nuevo con toda la caballeria.
En fin, queria compartir con vosotros esta fuerte emocion y ver que os parece la burrada de juegos que he ensayado para mañana... jaja. Se aceptan sugerencias de organizacion. Tengo hasta un mapa de la chaqueta, con las cosas que van en cada bolsillo. Con los nervios no quiero tener que estar pensando donde me guardo el medio dolar.
Saludos!

----------


## mayico

Jijijiji ánimo campeón.
De cerca actúo este 22, y es en un pub grupo a grupo un par de horas. Con una baraja, cuatro monedas voy de sobra, sino llevo siempre unas gomitas por precaución.

Vamos que cuatro juegos es suficiente, no gastes el repertorio, son grupos distintos, por lo tanto público distinto. Si haces dos juegos, que sean los mismos por grupos, así si te contratan otra vez, tienes mas para hacer ya que el público puede ser el mismo en ese local y no recordarás que les hiciste anteriormente.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ánimo que lo tienes controlado!!

----------


## Tereso

¡Ánimo!

A darle duro, disfrútalo mucho y hazlos disfrutar.

El único consejo que te puedo dar es que tengas cuidado con los chupitos (los tuyos y los de ellos), no vaya a ser que te toque algún tocapelot*s que ande como mono y que te haga pasar un mal rato, un breve análisis a los grupitos antes de tomarla con ellos puede ayudarte.

Un abrazo y mucha suerte y éxito.

----------


## Odran

jajaja, eso de que llevas gomitas por precaucion... yo tambien! siempre!! nunca se sabe! jajaja.
he preparado tantisimos juegos porque es una fiesta privada a la que asistiran unas 30 o 40 personas, aunque mi idea ir aislando grupos y rotar con sets de 2 o 3 juegos, con lo que con 9 iria sobrado... si se forma corrillo, si debho repetir grupos porque ya he paseado por toda la sala, todo el mundo me ha visto, pero aun sobra tiempo (2h es mucho tiempo) y quieren ver mas magia... quiero tener de sobras de donde tirar sin tener que quedarme colgado como windows...
Para el borracho pesao de turno tengo dos opciones muy buenas, la primera, que coja una carta y se aleje 50 metros mientras me concentro y la adivino... le aviso cuando la tenga... mientras hago magia a los que esten alli... jaja. La otra es irme a otro grupo, quien quiera ver magia sin el pesao de turno, ya me vendra al encuentro. Amablemente, con modales, educacion y buen tono de voz, a par de una maravillosa sonrisa, nadie se ofende si me ofrezco a hacer magia en otro punto de la sala donde el ambiente sea mas prepucio, digo propicio.
Gracias a todos por los animos, pero jo*eeeer... jajaja.
Vosotros seguir diciendome lo que se os ocurra... yo el viernes os cuento con pelos y señales como me ha ido.
Muchas gracias a todos!

----------


## gaspy_xx

Mucha suerte odran!! Yo pocos consejos te puedo dar jajaja que tengas cuidado de tener tantas cosas y vas a sacar algo y no lo encuentras...y sacas cosas que no debes jaja
Mucha suerte y ya nos contaras!!

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ritxi

¿34 juegos? Te has pasado  :001 302: 

Supongo que has pensado en juegos para grupos de 2,4, 6 o más personas.
Porque varían mucho los corrillos, y cuidado con los ángulos, no te olvides que puedes tener gente detrás o por los lados  :Cool:

----------


## manuserra

Suerte!! Yo el sabado tengo una cena con 20 amigos y estoy preparando mi primera "actuación seria". Pero tengo preparados 3 juegos y 1 mas por si la cosa acaba en clamor popular (buena señal jaja) y estoy acojonado. 

Eso si, como te han dicho ten cuidado con sacar barajas que no debes, o cosas que no debes del bolsillo. Yo no llevaria mas de 12-13 juegos pero allá tu!!

----------


## lalogmagic

Odran, ya falta poco, te deseo mucha suerte y que todo salga bien.

No te olvides de contarnos como te fue.

----------


## Orioriol

Muchos ánimos Odran. Seguro que será un éxito de noche, que la disfrutes!

----------


## Xixul

Vamos, vamos, explicanos tu experiencia, por aquí ya estamos nerviosos y ansiosos de que nos expliques como fue!

----------


## lalogmagic

No te hagas el escondido, cuentanos ya jajaja

----------


## Odran

Hola chicos! jajaja. Gracias por los animos y los consejos. La verdad... a pesar de un par de errores que nadie detecto, que supe resolver ipso facto, y una vez que se me descuadro un paquete con una ordenacion, lo cual me impidio hacer el juego que tenia en mente, pero cambie y listos. La noche fue muy bien! Los nervios iniciales fueron lo peor, se acercaba la hora de empezar, los minutos pasaban lentamente hasta las 22:00 y nadie cancelaba el evento! jajaja, asi que tuve que salir y buscar mi primera victima. Eso creo que es lo mas dificil... el primer juego en el primer grupito o mesa. La cosa fue bien, quedaron alucinados, asi que me anime un poco, fui a otro punto de la sala y repeti el mismo efecto. La cosa fue genial, me anime y me hice una copia del anillo de uno de ellos con mi caja okito (bosillo derecjo exterior de la americana... :P) Me sacaron una baraja de estas de juegos de rol raros, y me dijeron que si podia hacer magia con eso... Acepte el desafio gustoso y les hice la carta soñada (facil, pero fliparon). De ahi a otro grupo... ya con los motores calentitos me fui a la mesa de un mago!! Le habia visto hacer una levitacion a una mesa de chicas... y una desaparicion de un pañuelo con fp, no muy bien usado por cierto... Y pense que mejor dejar esa mesa para cuando estuviese on fire. Asi lo hice. Hable un minuto con el, tanteando su nivel, y escogi dos juegos para esa mesa. El tipo casi me besa... era aficionado a la magia, pero por lo que vi, aficionado a comprar truquitos en las tiendas, poco mas... Saque la caballeria por si las moscas, y la verdad, se quedaron todos con la boca abierta. Tuve algun problema con el grupo de modelos... pero nada que ver con la magia, jeje.
La verdad es que no me di ni cuenta y ya habia pasado una hora. Ataque la zona de la barra y luego algunas mesas nuevas. Y sin darme cuenta ya habian pasado las dos horas... impresionante. Se me paso volando. Me senti en mi salsa. La gente disfruto mucho. Salvo una parejita que me dijeron que no les gustaba la magia, asi que les desee una buena velada y me retire a otro punto de la fiesta.
La gindilla de la noche la deje para el final, en la mesa de unos amigos donde estaba mi novia... Hice dos efectos con monedas que causaron sensacion, breves pero muy visuales. Una desaparicion y reaparicion en un pañuelo con todos tocando la moneda. Un hopping half con monedas prestadas, y uno que habia preparado con la himber para mi novia (version libre de la targeta asustada del libro de Mark Leveridge), donde al final extrae si felicitacion de San Valentin donde estaba su targeta etc...
Debo agradeceros a muchos de vosotros todos los consejos desde que entre en el foro, a Ricardo Solo por sus collejas iniciales, y por recomendarme tan buen libro, llenisimo de buenos consejos profesionales como el del mago errante. A los chicos de SIS tambien por su acogida y por ese juego con la agenda... que causa furor cada vez que lo hago.
Tenia miedo de lanzarme a esto y de pronto sentir que "no era lo mio", que las cosas no me salian, o que no gusto al publico, o que los nervios son demasiado y no lo disfruto... pero debo deciros que nada de eso. Me ha encantado, me ha salido todo bien, y los pequeños fallos los he abido arreglar en el momento sin que nadie note nada, o aprovechando de hacer algo de broma.
Ah... y de los 34 juegos... si utilice 10, ya es mucho! jajaja. Al final me sobro repertorio por todas partes, pero prefiero eso a quedarme corto.
Y mi organizacion del material fue super eficiente. Tenia clarisimo delnde estaba todo y no me atascaba en nada. Llevaba una baraja preparada para el Red Hot Mamma en el bolsillo izquierdo de las americana, una normal en la derecha junto con la okito. Moneda de cobre en cada bolsillo lateral del pantalon, mas una de 5cent para mi hopping half casero, monedero en el de atras con monedas de medio dolar. La agenda en el frontal de la chaqueta, la himber en el de dentro, y un pack de 8 cartas en un bolsillito inferior al de la himber. Pañuelo en el bolsillo de la camisa.
Use practicamente todo lo que llevaba, sin equivocarme nunca de bolsillo, dudar o sacar lo que no debia.
Bueno gracias a todos de nuevo, y espero que mi experiencia sirva tambien a los que empiezan y lean esta breve cronica!
Saludos

----------


## MrTrucado

Me alegra oir que todo te fue tan bién, que disfrutaron con tu magia y tu también, estoy seguro que te lo pasaste tan bién, que no te pagan y te da igual,ja,ja, me alegro un montón, un abrazo.

----------


## Rubiolus

Enhorabuena....me gusta leer cosas asi, es emocionante....

----------


## Ritxi

Muy bien Odran,
Pero no bajes la guardia, normalmente la 1a actuacion sale muy bien porque estas a tope de adrenalina pero la 2a vez es cuando te confias y vienen los fallos.
A mi me lo dijeron y aun asi la cagué.

----------


## renard

Genial Ordan me alegro mucho.

----------


## lalogmagic

Aquí en mexicano se diría ¡vientos! Jajaja O lo que es lo mismo muy bien, que bueno que todo salio bien y ojala siga así...

----------


## Odran

> Muy bien Odran,
> Pero no bajes la guardia, normalmente la 1a actuacion sale muy bien porque estas a tope de adrenalina pero la 2a vez es cuando te confias y vienen los fallos.
> A mi me lo dijeron y aun asi la cagué.


 Muchas gracias por el consejo, pero te garantizo que no pasara. Ahora que lo dices estare especialmente atento, por si acaso, pero soy demasiado perfeccionista y analizo cada pequeño fallo que tuve. Aunque mi sensacion es buena, hubo demasiados juegos que no quise hacer por no arriesgar, eso quiere decir que aun debo ensayarlos unos cuantos cientos de veces mas. Y los que hice, seguir con ellos para que cada vez salgan mejor. Y esa larga lista de juegos que descarte por ser demasiado dificiles, pero que me encanta hacer para mi solo... esos!! son mi desafio constante y algun dia los presentare en publico. Por suerte siempre habran juegos de estos.
Tomo buena nota del consejo, la segunda vez sera en breve, asi que ya os contare. Pero mi objetivo es superarme, siempre, en todo lo que hago.
Saludos!

----------


## manuserra

enhorabuena!!! Me alegro que todo saliera bien y lo mas importante, que se te ve que has salido muy contento y te va a dar animos para seguir actuando!! Maravilloso amigo!!

Me gustaria si tienes tiempo si puedes detallar un poco la conversacion o lo que ocurrio con el "mago". Me resulta importante como saliste asi de airoso de eso ya que todavia no me he encontrado con nada así

----------


## Odran

Bueno, pues yo llegue media hora antes al lugar. Entre, y estuve un rato paseandome, viendo el ambiente, viendo las mesas con que contaba, angulos malos de la sala etc, y preparandome mentalmente para empezar. Pronto vi a este tipo, que se levantaba y hacia un juego de levitacion con un muñequito... un juego comprado. Luego le vi hacer el del cigarrillo que se hace pequeño (tambien comprado), y luego le vi usar un FP, no muy bien usado por cierto. No quise juzgar de antemano su nivel, y decidi esperar a estar con los motores calientes para entrar a esa mesa. De echo fueron ellos los que me llamaron. Cuando fui, me coloque a su lado, salude a todos etc, y me dirigi a el preguntandole directamente si era mago, a lo que dijo que si. Le pregunte si profesional o aficionado. Me explico que hacia dos años que estaba con la magia, en plan aficionado, que hacia levitaciones, mentalismo, algo de monedas, y que estaba empezando con cartas, que era lo que menos controlaba. Asi que salte "genial!! pues os hago cartas!! jajaja" Todos rieron conmigo. Utilice dos juegos "complejos", no tecnicamente, sino complejos de pillar por combinar distintos elementos, el secreto no esta en un solo sitio sino en tres. Asi que es imposible de descifrar 100% a no ser que conozcas el juego. No lo conocia y se quedo tan boquiabierto que pase a algo mas simple, pero muy efectivo, como la carta al corazon. Carta escogida libremente por una chica, perdida cortando dos veces en la baraja, mezclada antes por el mismo mago aficionado del que hablamos (le dije, "asi practicas" jajaja). Todo fuera de mis manos... asi que el tipo solto... "es imposible que despues de todo esto encuentres la carta"... jajaja, supe entonces que desconocia el juego o el metodo en que se basa. Asi que prosegui dandole todo el bombo y espectaculo que mi ajetreada mente fue capaz de darle! Cuando adivine la carta con el pulso de la chica, el tipo queria besarme. Y cuando la chica deletreo la carta, y salio justo la carta elegida... queria hijos mios (ella!!).
Nada, creo que fue sencillo porque el hombre realmente no sabia demasiado de magia, asi que se quedo tan patidifuso como los demas, o tal vez mas, al desconocer el secreto a pesar de estar en ello hace dos años... no se. Si hubiese sido un mago profesional, no creo que hubiese tenido problemas, siendo profesional sido yo que habria respetado el trabajo de otro mago, aunque le pareciese penoso. Yo lo haria. Asi que no creo que haya que tener miedo de encontrarse con otro mago en una fiesta, cena o evento... Pero por cierto... yo pense, ¿¿cual es la probabilidad de encontrarte un mago en tu primer bolo, mecachis en la mar :Confused:  hay que tener "mal ahe", por loshuesos de Fu Man Chu.
Lo que jamas creo que haya que hacer, es "un pique"... la mesa de al lado me dijo, "venga va, competicion de magos!!" riendo. A lo que yo, con mi mejor sonrisa George Clooney conteste que yo no estaba alli para competir, sino para entreneter, y que ese hombre estaba alli para relajarse y pasarlo bien, a lo que el asintio... relajado, jajaja.
Espero que esta pequeña experiencia sirva.
Un saludo a todos!

----------


## manuserra

Sirve mucho.

Muchas gracias amigo por contar tu historia y ahora a por mas actuaciones!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Odran, a mi me encanta empezar las mesas de 4 con este juego. 



Corta 10 - YouTube

Parece que ellos lo hagan todo, pero tu tienes la situación controlada.

Me sirve para evaluar las "ganas" que tienen de ver magia, si colaboran o si hay un cabroncete. 
Como cortan es importante, si van a ayudar o cortan solo una o casi todas... También me puedo encontrar que alguien mueva las cartas, o se esconda alguna.

Si te pasas por el SIS te lo hago y te enseño mi presentación  :001 005:

----------


## Odran

Hoy tengo otra actuacion... en una cena... pensaba que me relajaria un poco... pero sigo de los nervios!!! jaja. Menos tal vez, espero que en cuanto empiece se me pase. Esta vez llevo menos juegos, lo de los treinta y pico era una locura... son mesas, asi que con unos pocos juegos puedo tirar toda la noche... Si me siento con garra suficiente estrenare mi version de la "carta perro"... hace años que lo practico, me encanta, pero jamas me he lanzado a hacerlo en publico.... solo a mi ex.
Ponerme una velita a la virgen de casc****** jjaja

----------


## Orioriol

Creo que esta bien que hayas bajado el número de juegos. Seguro que esta vez te notas más concentrado y tranquilo. Muchos ánimos! Y ya nos contarás que tal

----------


## mayico

Ánimo va,peón y me alegra que sigas nervioso.

----------


## Odran

Hola chicos!!
pues debo deciros que fue un exito como no me lo esperaba! espectacular. Tengo una facilidad inusual en encontrar magos y amigos de magos profesionales en mis actuaciones! habian tres personas que conocian a magos profesionales y "sabian" cosillas. Todo el mundo esta vez habia ido especialmente a ver magia, no era una actuacion "sorpresa" como la otra vez. Todos habian pagado para ir a una cena con magia, y esperaban ver magia... Ademas habia todo rango de edad, desde niños con sus padres, hasta los abuelos... Asi que el publico que me encontre era mas exigente, pero predispuesto a ver magia. La reaccion de la gente fue genial, algunos me seguian de mesa en mesa, de grupo en grupo para ir viendo todo... con lo que en varias ocasiones tuve que hacer magia completamente rodeado por gente de pie y sentada (en mesas) que me seguian para ver la magia. Esto me hizo tener que cambiar mi planteamiento. ya que si era solo de mesas con 12 juegos iba sobrado... pero dos horas con gente siguiendome, mesas que me llamaban para ver mas magia de nuevo, peticiones de extras, repeticiones etc... me obligo a cambiar de formato y adaptarme a la situacion con mas juegos. Aqui agradeci mi brutal preparacion de 34 juegos para el evento anterior... jaja, ya que tuve que tirar de otros juegos que no pensaba hacer ese dia. Al principio nervioso, luego me senti tan a gusto que hasta "estrene" algun juego como el de a "carta perro" que hace 5 años que practico pero jamas me habia lanzado a hacer en publico. Y algunos otros con monedas, trasposiciones, reunion de monedas, viajes de una mano a otra, atravesar pañuelo, y el famoso hopping half con monedas prestadas (lo llamo "monedas enamoradas" y triunfa cada vez que lo hago).
Una mujer se me acerco al finalizar, cuando se marchaban, y me dijo que ella era aficionada, que sabia muchos juegos y praticaba magia. Me dijo el que has hecho de las cartas que viajan (las vegas leaper de Ammar) y lo se hacer, se como se hace y tambien lo hago a veces a amigos... pero tengo que decirte que eres MUY bueno (recalcó), porque se como se hace, cuando se hace, pero no te he visto nada!
Muchos clientes fueron al dueño del local a felicitarlo por la actuacion, por lo original de los juegos etc... se lo pasaron todos en grande (yo incluido). Muchos clientes tambien vinieron a hablar conmigo para felictarme, explicarme sus ideas algunos de como se podia hacer algun juego (los amigos de magos), ninguno dio ni una, pero es interesante escuchar el punto de vista del publico, me ayuda a mejorar. Solo uno se dio cuenta de una enseñada falsa en el "8 cards shockwave" (no se como se llama en castellano).
Total, que me senti genial, pude ver como la gente reia, aplaudia, disfrutaba y me pedian mas! Me lo pase pipa.
Un abrazo a todo el foro, no habia dado jamas este paso sin la ayuda de algunos de vosotros, las opiniones de todos, y los detalles que he ido aprendiendo aqui, y sigo, y seguire aprendiendo. Ahora a buscar mas bolos, y a pulir todas las imperfecciones que pude detectar en mi actuacion. Y a ampliar repertorio... parte de lo ganado ya esta invertido en dos libros! jaja.

----------


## manuserra

Me alegro mucho por ti y esperemos que siga así. Solo aportar que si alguna vez tienes un mal día vuelvas a este post y releas lo que has escrito para que no te sientas mal o defraudado. 

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena (la próxima vez al dueño le pides el plus por satisfacción :P )

----------


## Odran

Jajaja, tendre en cuenta tu consejo. De hecho el dueño me dio mas de lo acordado... a pesar de que yo le insisti en que el trato ya me parecia bien, pero bueno... tampoco esta el tema como para rechazar dinero...
Imagino que vendran dias malos, publico dificil, juegos que fracasan estrepitosamente... Cuanto mas estudie y mas me prepare, mejor podre llevar esos momentos, y mas dificil sera que sea nefasto.

----------

